# Scolopendra hardwickei breeding project



## GS (Mar 14, 2012)

Sharing some random shots on my Scolopendra hardwickei breeding project :biggrin:

#1






#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9






#10






#11






#12






#13






#14






#15






#16






Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Comatose (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice! Are you in the US by chance? We seriously need these guys established here!


----------



## Nanotrev (Mar 14, 2012)

Indeed! It's very nice to see anyone, anywhere doing it so their numbers aren't depleted like P. imperators. As Comotose said, it would be nice to see someone breeding them in the US too. Hopefully we see someone offering S. gigantea soon. I've already got plans drawn out and measurements taken for breeding enclosures. Hopefully I can be met with as much success as GS.


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 14, 2012)

Whoa!!!! it looks like you got about 10 there, that's a good start.  they look like they have another year before they're ready.  

and it looks like you're in Malaysia?


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome pedes and pictures GS!


----------



## Nanotrev (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm becoming jealous of the photos. What kind of camera did you use, GS? They're really nice.


----------



## beetleman (Mar 14, 2012)

wow! amazing pedes,words just can't describe them. but man i want!!


----------



## stingray (Mar 15, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 16, 2012)

Beautiful! Fantastic pictures! And like everyone else, the first thing I thought was, "are you in the US?!?!?!". I hope we get a nice colony of them going in the states sometimes soon. I would pick some up in a second.


----------



## GS (Mar 19, 2012)

Comatose said:


> Very nice! Are you in the US by chance? We seriously need these guys established here!





KyuZo said:


> Whoa!!!! it looks like you got about 10 there, that's a good start.  they look like they have another year before they're ready.
> and it looks like you're in Malaysia?





jayefbe said:


> Beautiful! Fantastic pictures! And like everyone else, the first thing I thought was, "are you in the US?!?!?!". I hope we get a nice colony of them going in the states sometimes soon. I would pick some up in a second.





Nanotrev said:


> Indeed! It's very nice to see anyone, anywhere doing it so their numbers aren't depleted like P. imperators. As Comotose said, it would be nice to see someone breeding them in the US too. Hopefully we see someone offering S. gigantea soon. I've already got plans drawn out and measurements taken for breeding enclosures. Hopefully I can be met with as much success as GS.


Hi Comatose/ KyuZo/ jayefbe/ Nanotrev,

Thanks very much indeed for your kind words of encouragement. Unfortunately, i'm not in US else it would be so much easier to work on a trade if things turn out well in the future(*finger crossed). 

I hope the S.hardwickei breeding projects in US will succeed very soon for you guys 



stingray3 said:


> Simply gorgeous!





beetleman said:


> wow! amazing pedes,words just can't describe them. but man i want!!





Anthony Jensen said:


> Awesome pedes and pictures GS!


Hi stingray3/ beetleman/ Anthony,

Thanks for your kind words. I love hearing that people have taken the time to check out my photos.
Appreciated it 



Nanotrev said:


> I'm becoming jealous of the photos. What kind of camera did you use, GS? They're really nice.


Hi Nanotrev,

Thanks for your kind words too. The photos are taken with Nikon D3100 + 18-55mm Kit lens + Raynox DCR 250.
I've recently put up a "Simple Macro setup guide". Do check it out when you are available


----------



## GS (Feb 4, 2013)

Some updated shots of the slings. I'm lucky to suffer zero causality for the group, raised from 2-3cm BL.

#17






#18






#19






#20








PS: Breeding project for this group is currently for documenting purposes only. No discussion with regards to sales allowed in this thread.

More pictures and videos updates coming up with regards to their "breeding journey". Stay tunned :biggrin:

Regards,
GS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GS (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpvW9Mu3OIQ

[YOUTUBE]kpvW9Mu3OIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

